

Ask HN: why is chat history in Gmail lazy-loaded now? - verve

I once was able to use my browser&#x27;s find tool to identify a line from a chat. Then Gmail introduced lazy-loading to chat history, and that became harder; my workaround was to click Print and then use find. But Gmail just recently did away with the print button, and I can&#x27;t even do that.<p>Gmail team: the UX is worse; users are loading _text_, and usually not much, so why lazy-load every few lines? I understand I represent an outside use case, but I don&#x27;t see that the new chat history is more inclusive in the use cases it addresses.
======
pearjuice
Like you said, you represent an outside case. Those bytes matter when you are
dealing with the userbase GMail has.

~~~
verve
I find that extremely hard to believe....

Attachments? Google Drive? And why not lazy-load long emails?

